# Recommendations for Waikiki



## travelbug (Jul 15, 2011)

What would be a good complex to stay in for a young couple on a honeymoon in mid August?

Marilyn


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2011)

Are they going to stay a week? What did they like to do? I know it's their
honeymoon. 
One nice thing about Waikiki is that if you want you can walk to a bunch 
of great restaurants and shopping, no rental car needed. Of course, Waikiki
beach is great and an easy walk. Imperial Waikiki is a nice choice for a clean
basic unit in a great location.
Are you trading or renting? There's a lot of more upscale places in Waikiki.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 16, 2011)

Renting a one bedroom unit at one of the Hilton Timeshare towers in HHV is the best bet.  There might be a TUG member trying to rent one out, or they could put out a wanted ad.  If they rent from the hotel, it will be very expensive.  Other than that, there are a lot of hotels on the beach, but it depends on their budget.


----------



## oneohana (Jul 17, 2011)

For a honeymoon, I would choose the Moana Surfrider.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 17, 2011)

For our Honeymoon we stayed at the Royal Hawaiian.

Good place for a Honeymoon, ours has lasted 43 years!!

Remind them that anniversaries are far more important than weddings.

Sterling


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 17, 2011)

It's pricey, but Halekulani is great place for a Waikiki honeymoon.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 19, 2011)

As young honeymooners what type of experience are you looking for.  Hip and trendy, classic style, fun party atmosphere, secluded romantic atmosphere, or are you looking for a timeshare?

We love the Royal Hawaiian also.  Didn't stay there for our honeymoon (couldn't afford Hawaii 33 years ago ).  But we've been there for a number of anniversary celebrations plus other trips.  We're going to stay there for the 10th time next year.  Beautiful historic hotel.  But think about the above questions then check out your hotel options on a site like Trip Advisor and your timeshare options on the TUG reviews.


----------



## pacman (Jul 19, 2011)

If you could rent directly from an owner, I don't think you could beat the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Much better location that the others, IMHO.

pacman


----------



## BEV (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hope I'm not too late...*




travelbug said:


> What would be a good complex to stay in for a young couple on a honeymoon in mid August?
> 
> Marilyn



The website redweek.com  offers this very reasonable rental...
I was notified, as I am on their notice list for Waikiki exchanges or whatever.  Sweetwater are all privately owned nice condos..  look into the availablity by singing on as a 'guest' if you do not want to pay 14.00 a yr. for membership in redweek..which by now includes Dial an Exchange site.

Dear beverly, 

As requested, we are pleased to inform you that new postings have been added to the following resorts:
 Honolulu, Hawaii:
Sweetwater at Waikiki
Rental - Aug 27, 2011 - Sep 03, 2011, $114/night, Sleeps 4 

Sincerely, 

RedWeek.com Customer Service 
http://www.redweek.com
http://blog.redweek.com


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 21, 2011)

*We own 4 weeks at Sweetwater Waikiki*

Clean,comfortable, and well managed but it depends on what they would like for a honeymoon. these units are small (600 sq ft),have a full kitchen and are a long block to the beach.We are celebrating our 50 th anniversary net year and going to Hawaii but we will stay at another place for our anniversary.
If someone is military I would recommend the Hale Koa resort for a honeymoon. Reasonable,well located, good beach and lots of shows and activities going on.
The Royal Hawaiian is also very nice but more costly.
We got our son a Maui week for their honeymoon.


----------



## jackio (Jul 21, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> Clean,comfortable, and well managed but it depends on what they would like for a honeymoon. these units are small (600 sq ft),have a full kitchen and are a long block to the beach.We are celebrating our 50 th anniversary net year and going to Hawaii but we will stay at another place for our anniversary.
> If someone is military I would recommend the Hale Koa resort for a honeymoon. Reasonable,well located, good beach and lots of shows and activities going on.
> The Royal Hawaiian is also very nice but more costly.
> We got our son a Maui week for their honeymoon.



I just got a letter from Sweetwater Waikiki (we own 1 week).  They are renting extra weeks to owners for $499.  I PM'd you, Marilyn.  Maybe they will let you have one. -  Jacki


----------



## danb (Jul 25, 2011)

*Honeymoon in Hawaii*

We are in Oahu right now and are on our second week of a 2 week stay. Our first week was at the HHV and our second week is now on the east shore at a home rental. Waikiki was very busy with the HHV at 90% or more capacity. Our second week in a home on the east coast is great. It sleeps 8 and is right on the shore. Today we spent a day at Kailua beach with our twin grandsons and had a ball. shortly we will go to Lainikai for a photo shoot with the whole family. Can't say enough about this area. 
Did the food tour in Honolulu, was absolutely fabulous. we hit all the places everyone talks about and more. I will put together a trip report when we are home. 
Aloha to all.


----------



## conkyjoe (Jul 26, 2011)

*Classy Waikiki Hotels for honeymoon*



travelbug said:


> What would be a good complex to stay in for a young couple on a honeymoon in mid August?
> 
> Marilyn



Easy - Royal Hawaiian or the Moana Surfrider


----------

